# Vicious fishies



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I know someone made a contest thread for flaring pictures, but I just love to see bettas flare! So feel free to post your little guys and gals showing off their attitude!!

I'll start:
Here's Hu
















(yes, my desk is a mess!! lol ignore my wallet and wire trees)

As soon as I get clear ones of Skerries, and hopefully one of Mushu, I'll post them!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

D= I wanna show a pic of Erankius flaring!! Soon as I get things done tongiht xD

Hu's got a nice flare on him <3


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

HUUURRYYYYYY!!!

And yea, it was only next to impossible to get him to do it and catch it. I had to use the hard drive mirror Mikel made for me to catch him! BWAHAHA! I'm tricky ;-)


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

No matter how many pictures I take of my boy, this one still ends up being my favorite flare one:


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Here is Chance. 

View attachment 76064


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

they look pretty ferocious to me!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Yeah, I think I saw him blowing bubbles in anger. ;-)


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Grr! FEAR ME!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I have alot of betta flaring photos. 

View attachment 76070


----------



## repru04 (Jan 23, 2012)

Ohh, that looks intimidating!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Eranikus' pics didnt turn out well enough, but I got a GREAT one of Acheron!!










Crushing hard on my new fancy koi hm <3 <3 <3


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

look at him! He's ferocious!!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Just so glad he's feeling better, though he may marble on me to orange with black koi spots under his blue irid. Definitely gonna be interesting. But I think he and Sylvannas are crushing on each other, she's gotten some violet hues to her blue and breeding stripes going on much more vividly now.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

oooooh! Just be careful that they aren't as determined as your snails! XD


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Hehe!

View attachment 76088


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

madmonahan said:


> Hehe!
> 
> View attachment 76088


XD


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

View attachment 76105


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Grrrr back at ya!!!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> oooooh! Just be careful that they aren't as determined as your snails! XD


If they figure out how to jump out through their lids and into the other's tank, they deserve to mate.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

let's just hope it doesn't end as badly as Jade and Mushu's love affair >_<


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> let's just hope it doesn't end as badly as Jade and Mushu's love affair >_<


Well eventually I hope Sylvannas can join the sorority >.> But not till they're older. Especially now that's...amorous and likely anxious.


----------



## SharkyTheBetta (Dec 29, 2012)

I like photos of flaring bettas too. 
Here is a video of my Sharky, flaring at the photo of a betta on his food and at the camera too. He was so sweet...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdANIT_SpjE


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Lol he was flaring at the betta on the bag! :-D


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

LOL the bag. That's awesome. xD


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

He's really vicious and skeeery!! lol


----------



## Zoetrooper (Jan 11, 2013)

Normally I don't like reusing photos but I could not resist!

RAWR!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

he looks really grumpy to boot!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Ooohh~ good flare =D


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Get out, of my face!

View attachment 76189


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Nyx, one of my new babies and the fiercest >=O










he's not even an inch in total length


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Took some BA music and a black pen, but I finally got him on camera!


----------



## SharkyTheBetta (Dec 29, 2012)

haha... flaring bettas are so funny!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Syriiven, he's scary!! RAWR!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Hee, thanks. He's actually quite skittish though.


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

It is the only picture of my boys flaring that I have...


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

NICE! I love it!!

I just got this one of my vicious fella, Hu a minute ago:


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Rawr


----------



## GoodMorning (Jan 19, 2013)

^liar, he doesn't look sick to me! hehe jk


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

GoodMorning said:


> ^liar, he doesn't look sick to me! hehe jk



LOL this was at his good....uhm....minute?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I think this is actually my female flaring so it is not a very impressive one! I tried to get a better picture, but they were moving around too much.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Trying to catch females flaring is harder, or atleast I feel they are.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

LittleBettaFish said:


> I think this is actually my female flaring so it is not a very impressive one! I tried to get a better picture, but they were moving around too much.


she's still beautiful, and more than welcome here!!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Haha she's matriarch of the tank. Over two years old and still bossing around her adult children. 

It's why I love bettas. They have so much spunk and personality for their size.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Haha she's matriarch of the tank. Over two years old and still bossing around her adult children.
> 
> It's why I love bettas. They have so much spunk and personality for their size.


Momma knows best!!


----------



## Fishy Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi all, I'm new here, but just had to post a pic of my viscious baby betta trying to flare. He was mad because I kept taking pictures, lol.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh my gosh so much cute.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

+1


----------



## Fishy Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks HK & Syrilvn. Baby betta is a pint sized rescue with a large personality, lol. His (just guessing gender since I really don't know yet) flaring is really just him facing whatever he's flaring at & sort of scrunching up his body a little. I'm going to post pics in the official baby betta thread either later today or tomorrow. 

BTW, thanks to everyone posting about baby bettas. It helped me take care of this guy little immensely.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I have 2 flaring pictures I love


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh my, Fishy Mom, he looks awful skeery!! ;-)

I have a male who doesn't do the whole "gill plate" thing when he flares, he just goes all stiff and rigid! lol









This is one of my petco babies... He's not such a baby anymore! :-(








Super vicious Skerries!!


----------



## Fishy Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

Skyewillow, the first pic is so funny. It's like he's thinking "yeah, a finger is not worth a full flare". LOL. Your petco baby turned out to be a beauty.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Mushu just doesn't flare. I've seen his beard ONCE since I got him in October lol!

they have some great fish trapped in those cruddy little cups!


----------



## Fishy Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

Mushu has the grumpy old man face perfected though, lol.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

I love this thread ... My boy really doesnt flare though


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Fishy Mom said:


> Mushu has the grumpy old man face perfected though, lol.


Very much so! lol Hu's is just as bad.


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

These pictures are amazing!!!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Nipper has a thing for my girl Sparkle. Sparkle's having none of it and flares right back at him most of the time ^__^


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Awww~ I have a pair like that right now ^^; 

Nipper is a fantastic shade of yellow though =D Wow


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Finn HATES his thermometer lol


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Finn says "RAWR!!"

Here's Skerries scaring the mirror!


----------

